# Release Word



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So at Anna's OB orientation last night, the trainer said we need to have a release word (I call it safe word, DH is not amused by this..hee hee) to break Anna out of a command. 

It has to be something that we wouldn't use normally, something just for release during training/commands. 

I was thinking "Blitz" cause it sounded kinda cool and German. Any suggestions or what do you use as your safe...I mean release word?

Oh, and there are two other GSDs in the class so this should be fun!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just use OK. Not very original.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use break or yes


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I use "enough" and I'm still surprised how quickly Wolf understood what I was trying to teach him.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I just use OK. Not very original.


I use the same- OK... well that became a problem one day the trainer and I we were talking, I had Chyanne is a sit/stay, and while we were talking I said 'ok, I can try that'.... LOL, Before I could finish the sentence Chyanne was released .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can use Palomino (that was a safe word in a SNL sketch!)! 

I started using okay way back and wish I never had, because now if they hear that word, as a group, all heck breaks loose and I stand there rewinding....oh,







I did it again! 

I was using release, but...didn't like that either. 

This is good, thanks for posting it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I use OK also. However my OK is pretty high pitched and happy...Not like a affirmative Ok...I have not had any difficulty with my dog being confused.

I know other people who use "Free".


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, we're going to stay away from things like "okay" "good girl" etc. or anything we could use in everyday conversation. The trainer suggested something totally out there.

DH suggested "touchdown" but during football season that would drive her batty. We thought about chicken tetrazini (for any of you Soup watchers out there!).


I'm down to: Blitz and ardvark 

Seriously, how often do you hear ardvark?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would go with a one syllable word.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I use "free" with my own dogs and the training facility I work at uses "release"


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The only thing that seems weird about that is that it should be something that you are comfortable using...

The problem I have with really bizarre words is that you (not you in particular, you in general) won't say them...

Realease words usually function like the clicker and indicate a forthcoming reward. So it's going to be a word that you use a lot. When your dog does something right and you're really excited are you goign to remember to say Blitz? Chances are that you'll say something more along the lines of YES!! and your body language will indicate release and then can create confusion. AM I released or not? And if the dog releases even though you didn't give the word do you correct? Hence why most people I know use words that are natural to the situation...OK!, Free, YES!!, etc. 

There is the possibility for inadvertant release, and you can use whatever you want, but just make sure that you can be consistant with it.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

anything short, snappy will do. Just remember, don't pick something that YOU are going to get sick of after saying it for the 100th time!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I use 'Free' as Ivy's release command


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubie
> DH suggested "touchdown" but during football season that would drive her batty.


Now that I think about, I also saw someone use "Score!" once.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have 2. 

"Free" means release + forthcoming reward because you just did a really good job and it's play time. This is the one used most in training.

"OK" means you are done and can go now, but it's not a reward situation. This is used most around the house. Like if the dog is sitting and waiting for the door to open or me to put down the dinner bowl. In those cases I use "OK" for the dog to know it's ok to break the sit. But not quite the same as the "Free" release in training.

And I am careful to make sure that my "Ok" release word is said differently, with very different inflection, than I would say it in a conversation.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I also use "free"...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I say "let's train" to let the dog know training has begun and attention and engagemen are expected. I use "yes" as a marker of correct performance. This does mean the behavior is over by the very nature of marker training. It doesn't mean training is over, so I still expect engagement from the dog. 

If I am done working on something and it is not a place where mark and treat is appropriate, then "free". Still training, still focused and engaged.

"That'll do"... training is over, we aren't engaged, no focus required from the dog.

They all learn the language of training and it helps make it clear what I expect of them in the moment.


I used to use "okay". Then one day had to get an emergency down as dogs escaped and I was across a busy street. They slammed into downs at the curb. I grabbed my chest and muttered "okay" quietly and unconsciously. Both sprang into the street. Fortunately, the traffic was gone. They had become so intense in listening for that release word I could have inserted it in the Star Bangled Banner and they would hear it.  Learned to not use a common conversational word.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*<span style="color: #CC0000">OK is not OK</span>*

We use it too often, in several different contexts.

You put the dog in a down, the phone rings, in conversation you say OK,
you just released the dog.

You out front, no fence, dog is in a down/stay. Nieghbor says Hi how's it going from across the street. You say OK, you just released the dog.

I use Freedog. It never means anything else.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been using ok forever and have never had a dog release accidentally. Most people I know use ok also without a problem.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've used "okay" since 1986 - an old dog can learn new tricks, but not old people! Even if I decided to change it I could never get my hubby with the new program, so I've stuck with it. I've also never inadvertently released my dogs during casual conversation because they do understand context. 

I've mentioned this before, but I was using a trainer for a couple of months a while back that tried like heck to get me to change to anything but okay (she used "take a break" to release her dogs), but I held firm. We had Keefer in a down stay at an off leash park and were chatting about training. After a few minutes I pointed out to her that both of us had used the word okay several times during our conversation and Keef didn't budge.







Because I used a different tone of voice and we were ignoring him, he knew we were not talking to him and consequently, the word was not relevant to him. 

If you currently have no release word it's probably better to choose something else, but I've personally never had a problem with it as my dogs seem to understand the context. My marker word is "yes!", but when I say it in my dogs presence in casual conversation my dogs do not expect a reward. Other than yes as a marker, I'll use "good girl/boy" for praise (no reward expected) - I wouldn't use either of those as a release word. "Free", "break", or "release" seem like good choices and are commonly used, but you can use whatever you want. 

I sometimes say "ready?" when we're about to do something, and when we're done training I say "all done" and fling my arms out in a shoo, go away type motion.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, I think it depends on the dogs and the context. Just around the house, casual situation, routine training etc my dogs would be much less likely to respond. But, a keen dog in a heightened state, in anxiety producing situation desiring with all its being to get to me... different story. I changed their word.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I used "ok" with Moose and "free" with Bison. It was great for a while because I could release them seporately. But, the little boogers are too smart and learned each other's words. It is a problem in training because in everyday conversation I often say "oK" to mean "I understand you". So if someone is trying to help Bison and me and I have him in a down stay, I listen to what the person is saying to help me and then say "OK" and Bison jumps up.

Silly boy, that is Moose's release command not yours!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dOg*<span style="color: #CC0000">OK is not OK</span>*
> 
> We use it too often, in several different contexts.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. When I first started, I used to use okay, until I accidentally released my dog one day!

Now I use Free to release both dogs, Mona to release Indy only (what I was going to name her originally), and Quan to release Max only (his papered name).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what is Okay in German?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08what is Okay in German?


Ok.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg!! I'm bilingual and didn't even know it!!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I use ok, and have only once said ok in the same tone as I use to release, and she did lol.

In obedience training most people use ok. We even did exercises to see if other dogs would release when we issued the release word and not one dog released unless their handler gave the command.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I'm going to use Blitz....it's distinct, fun to say and shouldn't ever be used in normal conversation.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I use 'at ease' and 'go play'. 

Go play meaning do whatever you want, your work is done. 

At ease is a more formal, we're still working here so you need to keep paying attention.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use okay, but it is usually very happy and higher pitched and combined with my arms going up or my tapping my dog on the side. I have not had an issue with it in all these years though my OK sometimes has caused other people's dogs to release too. LOL


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I use Release. 

I've seen people use Free, Break, Party on (yes, really...) , and what I thought was rather clever, with a dog named Transformer, they used "Roll out."


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...with a dog named Transformer, they used "Roll out."


OMG, my inner geek is giddy with that, that's AWESOME!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubie
> DH suggested "touchdown" but during football season that would drive her batty.












I got a visual on that one!!! LOL!!! 

anything will work...........armadillo, flyswatter, purple rain.......


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...with a dog named Transformer, they used "Roll out."
> ...


Ooooo... Me too! Now I want to name my next GSD Transformer, just so I can use that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

this thread has been so enlightening! I didn't really pay attention to waht I was saying before. I don't just say OK. I say "OK Go!" and swing my arm. I'm not really sure if it's the words or the motion that releases her!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy
> I got a visual on that one!!! LOL!!!
> 
> anything will work...........armadillo, flyswatter, purple rain.......


True enough. But if you work with a trainer, THEY have to remember to use your word too. I have trainers who sometimes forget to use my word (release)... so my dogs get inadvertently trained to break on Ok as well. So I have to proof my dogs on this (and nag my trainers!







) 

Yeah, they should know better. But when you're working with a classroom full of dogs (or a whole day of private lessons) and most use use "ok," then a couple don't, it's hard to keep track of those that don't. If you have a "typical" break word like break, release, or free, it will be easier for your trainer to remember and use. 

Also, if you plan to kennel your dog, the staff will use "standard" training language. The more your dog speaks the regular language of trainers, the better. 

You can use whatever terms you want, but it may be easier on your dog and you (and more efficient for your training) if you stick to terms that are frequently used -- if you plan to work within the training system. If not, then let your imagination fly!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did it to Jax today!! At the P.O., trying to ask the woman at the counter a question and she was bent on answering a totally different question. I kept saying OK, but... and Jax kept getting up. Only I wasn't paying attention to what I was saying, just starting to get annoyed that she kept pulling on my while I was talking until finally I paused and looked at her the last time I said OK. Then I realized what I was doing


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i release my dog with several words. ok, come,
lets go, come on and whatever else i say at the time.
my dog isn't confused with so many words to release him.
i think i only used ok in his early training. 

once you train your dog to one word he'll learn other
words as time goes on. my dog isn't in the ring so i guess it's different. i can get away with different words or phrases
for the same action.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadonce you train your dog to one word he'll learn other
> words as time goes on.


true, doggiedad, because we are mostly releasing them with our body language, but how might we go about "desensitizing" to "okay" if we don't want to use okay anymore?? I thought this was a dumb post until I accidentally released Glory from a wait today when my BF said the word "ok". Now, we have to use a different word. I chose "free dog" like dOg mentioned because it makes sense (because I'm freeing the dog), and it isn't long or abstract. How should I desensitize Glory to "okay" if that was her old release word???


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always used ok and never had a problem. My dogs have always been able to tell the difference between me giving them the release word 'ok' and me saying ok while talking to another person. I have done that numerous times when I had a dog in a stay (talked to someone and said the word 'ok') and my dogs never got confused or got up thinking I was releasing them.

However for my dogs "ok" does not mean you are free to run wild. It just means that they can move out of whatever position they are in (such as a down-stay) but that they should also be paying attention in case I am going to give them something else to do-- it is only releasing them from the position they are in. 
If I want to release a dog to be free to go and play around, visit with dogs, and so on (or to end a training session) I used a different word, usually either "go play" or "free" depending on the dog.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, (don't release yourselves!







) in doing some OB at home tonight I just used some words to see what felt comfortable to me, of course Anna didn't know what I was saying and none of them meant anything to her.

I found myself saying "alright" when I was ready for her to get up and move to something else, so I think I'll use that. It just comes naturally, and I don't say it too often in normal conversation, I normally use "ok" when in agreement or talking to a person.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what did you think was a dumb post and why?

if i didn't want my dog to react to a certain word
that he's already reacting too i would stop usuing
the word that i didn't want him to react too.



> Originally Posted By: Buoyant Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadonce you train your dog to one word he'll learn other
> ...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi release my dog with several words. ok,* come,
> lets go, come on and*


Or it is that your dog is trained to go from command to command, without a release word in between?

My dogs are trained to go from command to command. A release means "you're free to move about." Another command means "do this next." So if my dog is sitting and I want him to start to walk with me, I tell him "Let's go." If I want him to walk in a heel, then I give him the command "Right here" (which is my heel command). I don't formally release him in between. He just does what I tell him to do next. 


If he's sitting, and then I decide that want him to lie down (perhaps our wait is taking longer than I'd like), I don't tell him Sit (time elapses), Release, Lie down. 

Or in doing fast sits, I don't tell him "Sit, Release. Stand. Release. Sit." It's just "Sit, Stand, Sit." 

First, I train my pups that a command is a command until released (and that's all commands). But once my dogs understand that, then I work them command to command. I use Release to let them stop doing a position when there's not another one immediately coming. Release means take a break, assume any position you want, you don't have to walk in a strict heel, or you don't have to be in a formal stay anymore...

My guess is that DoggieDad probably does the same thing... perhaps without actually realizing it??


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Buoyant Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadonce you train your dog to one word he'll learn other
> ...


You can desensitize by just not letting her release to that word. Use that word while you have her in a stay, and if she starts to move, the second you see a twitch, you just need to give a quick verbal, uh-uh, and with your body language keep her in a stay by moving toward her, and immediate praise.

First use the word in a low-key way, and as you want to proof more, then you can get more animated the way you say it to ensure that she understands it's no longer her release word.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, now i'm lost,







. if i want my dog to sit, i say "sit" and he holds the sit untill i say something else. if i want him to lay down i say "lay down". if my dog is in front of me and i say "heel"
he passes on my right side while walking around to my left side
to sit (i love that move). if my dog is on my left side (sitting beside me) and i say "heel" he walks off with me. if i stop he stops with no command.

i'm going to bed now. i'm going to say "it's bedtime" to my dog
and he's going to get up and either follow me to the bedroom
or go first. next he'll lay down at the foot of the bed or
on my GF's side of the bed. now i can say "up", "come here",
'Loki, what are you doing" or pat the bed and up he comes.

one more thing. if i tell my dog to do something why do i need
a release word to release him from what he's doing
if i'm going to ask him to do something else? giving him the next
command releases him, right,







.

i confused and i'm going to bed with my dog to talk this over.



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadi release my dog with several words. ok,* come,
> ...


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

How did this thread get so confusing??









To me, training in a more formal environment is somewhat different than at home in everyday contexts (not always though eg the doorbell goes off - my dogs down)

At home, I often use ok for general everyday stuff (wait for your dinner, then ok you can eat; wait at the door, then ok you can exit; wait until your ears are done, then ok you can get up and have your spaz session etc). OK essentially ends up meaning you can move/resume what you were doing before/wanted/ or were waiting to do so long as you didn't receive a command that is given when you are in a formal OB command (sitz, platz, fuss, steh). I also use the word OK with a very different pitch then I would if I was talking in everyday "yeah, ok, that sounds good to me" language. Dogs are very astute to _voice pitch/tone_, I believe moreso than the _articulatory_ phonetics of such. For example, I think most of us use "platz" in a lower deeper tone; "sitz" in a higher more staccato pitch, etc. Not to say we don't also utilize articulation of these words in addition to pitch but if we said all our commands in the exact same montone it might therefore not "cue" our dogs as well. So how (eg pitch/tone) one says ok for a break command may be more of the issue rather than the actual articulation of the word?

For formal OB/training exercises, I use "break" (this means release from the command but a reward is coming right away). For a reinforcer of desired behaviour without release I use "yessssss". When we are done an exercise or command (as in done for the session) I use "break" (reward) then "we're done" meaning no more formal commands are coming up right away. If I want my dog to go into a sitz right away from a plazt, I don't do a "break" command in between the 2 commands; if my dog can now do whatever he or she wants I say "we're done"; if my dog is to get a reward before moving on to another command right after I use "break". 

I think with my next dog I may use commands that they might understand better....like "woof!" (good!); grrrr!! (no!); yip! (release!)







Can you imagine the looks I would get!!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you Lisa, I started to use your advice tonight to change our release word, and it seems to be working! New release word is "release." After a bit of practicing, she will stay in position, even if someone close to us says the word "ok" or I accidentally say it! DOH! This was a good topic to talk about....


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

The release word I used is "Brava!"..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Bouyant Dog, I'm glad it's working - they are usually quick to pick that one up, for some reason!

I like Brava, it's a fun word


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi'm going to bed now. i'm going to say "it's bedtime" to my dog
> and he's going to get up and either follow me to the bedroom
> or go first. next he'll lay down at the foot of the bed or
> on my GF's side of the bed. now i can say "up", "come here",
> ...












Sometimes you might want to release your dog, but you are not moving into a new command.

I am a bit particular about my release word, in that I primarily use it to release a stay, and I don't release a stay until I have moved back to the dog. This not only distinguishes the stay as a different and important type of command to the dog, but also gives me time to move to the dog and grab a collar in high prey situations, and the dog being clear that she stays planted until I get to her. 

For my purposes, this is very important, as sometimes the dog may not have a solid recall (I'm thinking deer and squirrels here), but I have been able to train Indy to freeze on command and stay, and I want that stay to be solid, with no question about when she can release. When her little body is quivering through every muscle, restraining herself from going after that squirrel, any movement to her can be interpreted as possibly a release into the next move, so by not releasing until I get to her, that not only is for her benefit, but so that I don't give her any conflicting signals (dummy-proofing my signals so to speak), that could put her in jeopardy (now think running across a street to get to squirrel).

If I am going to be moving my dog to a different command, I will use the command wait, and in that instance, the next command is the release word.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i release my dog isn't that another command. if i release him
he's doing something different. if i tell my dog to stay he stays
whether it's a high prey situation or not. stay is stay. there's
no conditions when i say stay. my dog stays if a cat, dog,
horse, jogger, passer-by, if a stranger pull son my dogs leash
he stays.

i don't understand releasing my dog but i'm not moving
into another command. if my dog is in a stay and i release him
what should i expect him to do? 

you don't release a stay untill you move back to your dog. moving
back to your dog distinguishes the stay as a different and
important type of command. you have to move back to your dog
for it to know it must stay????


> Originally Posted By: LisaT












Sometimes you might want to release your dog, but you are not moving into a new command.

I am a bit particular about my release word, in that I primarily use it to release a stay, and I don't release a stay until I have moved back to the dog. This not only distinguishes the stay as a different and important type of command to the dog, but also gives me time to move to the dog and grab a collar in high prey situations, and the dog being clear that she stays planted until I get to her. 

[/quote]


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a release word for a few reasons. One is because I want to have a very solid stay. When I train stay I release the dog in a particular way: I walk over to the dog's left side (and usually I pick up the leash at that point, but not always.) Then I give the release word. I don't want my dogs to break the stay when anyone says anything else to them, I want them to have as solid a stay as possible so I train them to stay in place no matter what I or anyone says. I teach them that "stay" means do not move until I go to your left side, pick up the leash, and then release you. (I also practice walking to their left side, picking up the leash and dropping it so they don't think that those movements alone are the release cue.)

I also teach the word "wait" which is similar to stay except it means stay in place until I give another command OR the release word. This is what I use if I am going to do a recall or something.

Another reason is because sometimes I want my dog to know we are still working but it is all right to relax and not keep in any particular position. When I give the release cue they know they can get into whatever position is most comfortable for them while they wait for my next command.

These are used mostly for formal obedience type of situations.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi don't understand releasing my dog but i'm not moving
> into another command. if my dog is in a stay and i release him
> what should i expect him to do?
> 
> ...


When I release a dog with a release word, then the dog moves out of the stay (whatever kind of stay that she is in), and then she is on her own time, at least for a small fraction of time. Some of it depends on when you use the command too. I use stay when I'm in the court out front, or in the back country off-leash walking. To me, a "stay" or "freeze on command" is as much a safety command as a good recall. Once I give that release word, then she knows she can go back to sniffing gopher holes, or whatever she chooses to do at the time, or as, with Chicagocanine, it just gives her a minute to relax without having expectations.

Mind you, I find that I could get away with fewer distinctions for the GSD, him being more obedient minded. (I am finding now, that as Indy ages, a solid stay is even more important than that solid recall, as the latter gets more difficult depending on how much she is hurting that day.)

As for the, not released until I return to the dog, that goes back to distinguishing stay from wait, wait meaning that there will be a next command, stay meaning that you don't even think about, or anticipate *nothing* until I return to you. Sure, in a perfect world, all our dogs will stay until you release them, no matter where you are. But have you ever seen a pet obedience class with all sorts of different breeds? How our body signals often accidentally can release a dog? Chicagocanine noted a few in her post. In pet obedience, most dogs aren't going to get a solid enough stay to be able to be called off it, without having some accidental releases.

The dog learns that there is no signal that will release a stay except for a return of the handler, in a certain way (I either use the same pattern as Chicagocanine, or in the back country, a collar grab). Even then, you need to wait a few seconds or so to release so that the dog isn't patterned that as soon as you return, it's a release. That's how most ordinary folks are able to get a solid stay from their dog _without_ accidental releases. 

Dogs put patterns together. How many dogs have a solid stay when you stand in front of them, tugging on their leash, but not if you circle around their hindside? They pick up on all sorts of signals. So the "stay" being released only when returned to the dog AND the release word is given, gives a precise definition to the dog, and can be taught to most people and breeds of dogs.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole LHow did this thread get so confusing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not here. Sit means sit means sit....and stay there until released or given another command. It does doesn't matter where we are.

If I can't get my dogs to do "formal" obedience at home where distractions are relatively minor, how can I expect them to do it elsewhere?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> As for the, not released until I return to the dog, that goes back to distinguishing stay from wait, wait meaning that there will be a next command, stay meaning that you don't even think about, or anticipate *nothing* until I return to you.


Yes. This is why I specifically use a Touch Release for a Stay. (A solid tap on his head with the word release. Either alone isn't a release. So if someone pets his head -- which isn't a tap -- but still, that won't do it. And the word "release" alone won't do it. It has to be both together.) The word alone releases a Wait. But not a Stay.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i say my dog stays when you pull on his leash,
he stays if a strander pulls on his leash. i never told him to
stay and I pulled on his leash. i see people at dog shows circle 
their dogs and they don't move. i thought teaching my dog
not to move if you tug on leash just made his stay stronger.

as far as circling my dog and staying. i can tell my dog to stay,
walk out of site, return, circle him, step over him, run away, jump
up and down, place a treat just out of his reach and he stays.
i think when you teach stay it means stay, not stay
untill a distraction happens.

i was sitting on a bench waiting for my GF to come out of the Supermarket when one of the employees walked past
pushing a bunch of carts. the carts were making alot of noise.
i stopped the employee and asked him to push the carts
past my dog but get close to him. i stepped inside the market.
i could see my dog from the inside of the market but my dog
couldn't see me. the employee walked briskly past my dog. the carts were really loud because he walked so fast.
he walked really close to my dog. my dog never moved.

how many dogs have a solid stay i would think alot.
the Schutzhund trained dogs have a solid stay, an OB
trained dog has a solid stay. how about dogs that herd
(and i mean the ones that work), how about service dogs.

i think when you teach stay you should teach your dog
to stay in many different situations with all
sorts of distractions.

i think i'm going to "stay" away from this thread,







. 




> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> doggiedad said:
> ...


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with your theory on "stay" doggiedad! Sounds like you have some good training techniques for "stay." Congrats on your pup for staying while the carts went by....believe it or not.....few dogs are able to do that.









We (on this board) are only about 5-10% of the dog owners out there.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have read this and I know the word I will not use is going to be ok and since I trianed Hunter backwards with his stay meaning when I first tought it to him he caught on but then he did not know what to do so then I told him come which meant come to me so has of now I will be thinking of a word I laugh at the one with roll out.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaT
> ...


I had never heard of the Touch Release, interesting, I like it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> how many dogs have a solid stay i would think alot.


I think there are not as many as one would think, in all situations. I can also see dogs that have a solid stay when participating in the ring too, but not outside of it, for example. Dogs are smart, a stay while they are working or playing, may or may not mean stay in day to day life, unless they have been properly taught.

And, in reality, this isn't just about your dog. This is about the majority of dog owners, for the majority of dogs (individual dogs of all different breeds), in the majority of situations. 

All stays are about staying in place, regardless of distractions, but they are also about clear communication - if a dog is used to reading your body language and predicting what you are going to do next, then you have a dog that is going to have a harder time not breaking a stay - not because the dog is not obedient, but because the dog is anxious to work and move to the next command. No one ever said that stay is stay until you see a distraction, that's just silly










I commend you that your dog has such a solid stay, that's very cool.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Before I started doing SchH I had taught stay, and used hand signals.
Both were no-no's in SchH...so I just learned to use the German words to help me stop using the hand signals, and it took awhile, but the dog got it quicker than the handler!

In SchH sitz is sitz until we do something else, no stay is desired, that would be extra handler help and thus a point deduction.

For transitioning, if you do have a release motion, changing command que words can be real simple...as they are more likely to trigger on the body language (providing there is focus, and they see that motion).

The OK arguement is as old as the hills...and I too used it for a couple of dozen years. But once I had another, it became a good habit I was glad to have. Helping another handler who insisted on keeping her OK, one day she was complaining about her dog being a putz when the mailman would come to the door, or thunder was booming...
so I asked, "and what do you say to him during this chaos?"

"It's OK." Lightbulb moment. Suddenly I had a convert! 

It really is a lousy release word!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Not here. Sit means sit means sit....and stay there until released or given another command. It does doesn't matter where we are.
> 
> If I can't get my dogs to do "formal" obedience at home where distractions are relatively minor, how can I expect them to do it elsewhere?


This is not what I meant. Obviously if I give a _formal command _it must be done no matter what the context of the command (home, out walking, at the training field etc). What I mean is that I use different types of commands. I wouldn't use "fuss" out walking my dogs in the neighbourhood, since we walk about 2 k and wouldn't be expecting my door to maintain solid eye contact and perfect position for 2 ks. I use "heel" for everyday walking at my side. I expect perfection with "fuss" so unless I am "fussing" while we are out walking about (yes I will also do perfection formal OB at home in a training session) I would have a different expectation and therefore a different use of the command. If I tell my dog to down on her place in the house I don't expect her to maintain a perfect sphinx like position for 2 hours in the living room - I would use "platz" for that. So in other words, on the training field it is true "work time". It can be true work time at home to, if that is the expectation that I have of my dog at that time. I don't walk around the house all day doing formal SchH obedience but I do expect my dogs to be obedient in the "home". So in other words, I suppose what am really saying that I should have said is that I use different contextual commands for different context situations. 

Some people use "stay" and that is totally fine. For others, it is not really a word that is used because as has been pointed out, if the word "stay" is coupled a command such as "sit" then it is a point loss on the filed. Any command I use means that is the command the dog must do until it is released or given a different command. I guess at the end of the day it comes down to what works for the dog and the handler (or owner) to the person's satisfaction with such


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

LisaT, to me stay means stay. indoors, outdoors, night time,
day time, 7 days a week, in the winter time, in the summer time,
in the ring, outside of the ring, in the woods, in the house,
in the back yard, where ever i say stay means stay.

you're right the post isn't about me nor is it about you. saying this post isn't about me isn't a valid rebuttal. you can say that
about anybody that responded except the OP.
i'm just answering the post usuing my experience and usuing
my dog as an example.

at this point i think you're just trying to drive home
your point of view. to think that a lot of dogs
don't have a solid stay is absolutely ludicrous.

i don't with this communication. 



> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> ...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad..... to think that a lot of dogs
> don't have a solid stay is absolutely ludicrous.


That is not what I said.

Again, I congratulate you for your well-trained dog


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

In regards to the release word, this is never used during an actual Obedience trial, right. I mean the dog is in full obedience mode and should always be expecting another command, never a reward or release until the entire trial is completed. Is this correct?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hello, my name is Elisabeth and I am a "okay" user...









My "okay" is very high pitched and extremely animated. I have said okay in a conversation when Stark was in a sit/stay and down/stay because my trainer didn't want me to use it so I proved that he wouldn't break the command (thank you Stark for not making Mommy look like an idoit).

I also use "go play" as a release word when the training or work has finished and he is then free to do as he pleases.

Usually "go play" gets me a silly, bouncing, bundle of energy.. lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to Okay User's Anonymous Elisabeth!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I get what you're saying (now) Nicole. But "stay" is a word I still use formally. Maybe it's because we work our dogs differently. But Stay says "you're going to be here a while," so get comfortable (within reason), and even (again within reason) you don't have to watch me as vigilantly because I'm going to come BACK to you to release you. 

Obviously, I wouldn't give my dogs a "stay" command while they're in a sphinx position, walk away, then come back in a minute and release them. "Down" means "you're down until I give you another command." No Stay command is necessary. But I also wouldn't give my dogs a Down command while they're in a sphinx position and come back in 45 minutes, expecting that they should have held that position the whole time, waiting expectantly for the next cue. 

A lot of people do tell their dogs Down, Stay, then walk away... (stacking commands). Then they call the dog off the stay 30 seconds later. That's simply a Down. 

I avoid stacking commands. When my service dog goes under a table at a restaurant, his command is Under. That's a command that means "Go under the table, lie down AND stay." And because it has Stay built into it, it requires a tap-release. I do this because if I stand up and go use the restroom, I want him to be very clear that he is still in a rock solid stay. regardless of anything he hears me say during dinner table (even if I'm telling my dining partner about a training session and explaining how I use release words). One command, three actions. 

But often, when I tell my dog to Down, he may be getting up shortly. Other times, when I tell him to Down, he'll be there for a while. I think it's fair to him to tell him which is which -- and for my benefit, which can be released while I'm at a distance by calling him off the command, and which requires me to return to him for the touch release. The Stay command does that.

If I worked in the field, I may not need that. But working my dog in the public arena daily -- which is formal obedience, albeit not governed by specific sport rules -- I want my dog to know the difference between the two. 

And it seems to me that the average pet dog owner would do well to train their dogs this way too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

^^


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

When in a hyper alert state and desperate to get to the mum they love as big as the world.... the smarties can hear OK in any tone, inflection, variation because they are acutely listening for that word and that word only. You won't know this until it happens... hopefully never will. I absolutely had no issue ever with ok for years of training until it almost cost a couple of lives. It doesn't matter if you use it but I lived why it is suggested by many that we don't.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Samba I absolutely had no issue ever with ok for years of training until it almost cost a couple of lives. It doesn't matter if you use it but I lived why it is suggested by many that we don't.


I am glad that the word _almost _is in there


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT Sometimes you might want to release your dog, but you are not moving into a new command.
> 
> I am a bit particular about my release word, in that I primarily use it to release a stay, and I don't release a stay until I have moved back to the dog. This not only distinguishes the stay as a different and important type of command to the dog, but also gives me time to move to the dog and grab a collar in high prey situations, and the dog being clear that she stays planted until I get to her.


I guess my question would be, how do you start teaching this command without confusing the dog with a Down STAY or a Sit STAY. Normally you would give a down and the dog stays down and is expected to not move until released. The stay we are talking about means stay in this 'area', doesn't matter if you sit, stand, down or sleep. I just want you to be here when I return.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:I guess my question would be, how do you start teaching this command without confusing the dog with a Down STAY or a Sit STAY. Normally you would give a down and the dog stays down and is expected to not move until released. The stay we are talking about means stay in this 'area', doesn't matter if you sit, stand, down or sleep. I just want you to be here when I return.


I'm a little confused.. 

What command are you giving the dog that means "stay in this area"? Is the area marked off?


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you. When I said area, I did not mean to imply a specifc area. I meant an area in general. Like in the back of a pickup truck, underneath a tree, on the porch. In the house I have a 4x6 Carpet that is his "AREA" when we are ready to relax for the night, I send him to his carpet. he goes to the carpet and stays there for the rest of the evening, until we call him. He can sit, stand, down or sleep. he can sit at the edge closest to us or sit looking out the door. It doesn't matter as long as he is in the "CARPET" Area.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay.. So that would be like a "place" command when using the carpet..

You could just use your "release" word..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Mocha
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaT Sometimes you might want to release your dog, but you are not moving into a new command.
> ...


To me, stay means stay. So if they are at a stand and I give the command Stay, they do not move and they stay standing. If they are at a sit and I say stay, they stay at a sit. For me, Stay means Freeze in the position you are in until I return to you and are released.

I use Wait is the more informal command, which, to me, means stay about where you are, though I don't care if you sit or stand. You are released by the next command, or by the release word, I may or may not return to you.

Now, if you want an informal Stay where they can relax more, but not be called off until you return, your dog may understand that's what wait means. I usually tell the dogs Wait Here and they get it. However, I have one dog that is very specific with her commands, for example, she will not come to you if you say Come Here, but will if you say Come. So I used started using the Wait Here when working with her,when I wouldn't be back for awhile and she could relax. As G-burg said, you could use Place.....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I use Wait in that situation too. Wait doesn't have position attached. But it has boundaries. 

Wait means Don't go moving around. Your feet have to stay where they are. But you can sit, stand, lie down, play the violin. But don't leave.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:But it has boundaries.


What are the boundaries you use? Are these visible boundaries to the dog?


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

For me, "Place" or in my case "Carpet" is a very specific location. It means wherever you are at, around the house (upstaris or downstair), if I say "CARPET" you go to that 4X6 piece of carpet and remain there. If we are outside, I would not use carpet or place...at least not until he grows opposable thumbs so he can open the door and go in..


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I can buy "Wait Here" vice "Stay"; however, as our OB training explained, we do not teach a "STAY" command. Basically Sit, Stand, Down, Climb (get up on something) all mean "STAY".


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> 
> 
> > Quote:But it has boundaries.
> ...


Sometimes, but not necessarily. If my dog is on his rug, then he can't get off it. If I've told him Wait at a gate, then he can't go beyond the gate. 

But otherwise, the boundaries are what we've previously established in training. When I tell him wait, I'm willing to tolerate his moving his feet just enough to sit, or lie down. But nothing more than that. I know that some people are willing to tolerate their dogs taking a step in either direction, and they're good with that. 

The boundaries are what the dog has been trained to do -- and I think equally important, what the dog has trained his human to tolerate.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I really have to work on this; It seems like I need to come up with a different command set just for different activities and in doing so make sure I don't get confused in order to avoid confusing the dog. Let;s see:

Lets Train or Show Time - Means dog must be completely focused and there are markers and release commands. Also a command to signal training is over. Of course this is for anything from CGC to Shutzhund performance oriented standards. Show's Over.

Then there's

Let's Roll - We are going out side of our domain into the public; a walk, jog, play at the dog park, shopping, etc...complete focus is not required. However, at times 100% focus will be necessary and commands will have to be different (yes / no?). 

For instance, Shutzhund Training is "Bring", dog is in the standard position and does not move until commanded. However, when out playing, "get the ball" and dog is doing whatever, but will always chase the ball and bring it back to you. (Will he have to do a formal sit in front, when he returns the ball?)

Also, no markers or release words per say, mostly body language and conversational / companionship style communication.

Then there's "Let's Work" - could be like Let's train, but your dog has to be free thinking while having solid obedience (SAR - he won't be staring at you); this would also include markers and release words; and also specific directive commands. maybe the difference here is that the handler (owner) is the one that has to have the deep focus on the dog and their actions, in order to read the dogs body languge and be able to provide solid direction for the dog so they can do their job.

Hmmm, sounds like someone might benefit from some typwe of Trainng Log.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm already confused Mocha! How many different kinds of training are you planning on doing? Many if not most people that plan to compete in some venue have formal commands for competition, and informal commands for everything else - around the house, on casual walks, etc., because there are going to be different criteria for each. But it sounds like you're trying to take it way beyond that. If you plan to do Schutzhund, the commands used are usually in German, so that would be an easy way to keep track - German is formal, English is informal, and then you need to know what the criteria should be for the Schutzhund command (I hope you plan to find a club, they will help you with that) and decide what you want the criteria to be for informal commands (you get to decide that, it doesn't matter how anyone else does things). You can have more than one command for a behavior if the criteria is different, but you should not have more than one behavior for any command. 



> Quote:However, when out playing, "get the ball" and dog is doing whatever, but will always chase the ball and bring it back to you. (Will he have to do a formal sit in front, when he returns the ball?)


That is completely up to you. If you use your formal Schutzhund recall command, then yes, the same criteria applies no matter where you are or what you're doing at the time. But you're probably not going to be doing that, you'll have a different informal recall word that can mean whatever you want it to mean. Does that make sense? 

Maybe if you could talk about what your goals are people would be better equipped to advise you.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I only use 3 informal commands with my competition dogs...

Let's go = for loose leash walking, Chill = relax, if I'm working my dog and I need to stop and talk with my trainer or who ever is spotting me or before I come on the field, and come = get over here to me or get in the house..


----------



## edthatsme (Feb 6, 2010)

what do you mean a release word.... like to let go of something?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Eddie, generally a release command is used to tell the dog they can stop doing whatever they're doing, such as releasing them from a sit or down, releasing them to go through a door after a wait comman, to get out of the car, etc. 

Letting go of something would be a different command, such as "out", "give", or "drop it".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am training a new release word with Bianca. We recently started an agility class and the instructor said for agility you want the dog surging forward as soon as they are released, so she recommended using a separate release word for agility versus normal one given with obedience commands. 
I decided to use "Los!" for Bianca's agility release word. I was asking some other people for suggestions for a word because I already use "ok" and "free" for other things and I needed something that doesn't sound like other commands she knows. I was asking my dad (former German teacher) about German words that would fit and he suggested "los" because it means loose or free and is used to start off horse races. 
I looked it up and the definition sounded perfect for agility:

los
interj. hi-ho, forward!, onward! (cry of encouragement)
adj. loose, free, slack


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I use OK as a release word for leaving a down, sit etc. 

I use wait for informal stuff.


----------

